#ubuntu-tn-meeting 2016-03-05
<elacheche_anis> YaaaY :D meetingology is here x)
<elacheche_anis> We'll need it soon I guess
<elacheche_anis> #start meeting
<elacheche_anis> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Mar  5 15:42:05 2016 UTC.  The chair is elacheche_anis. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<elacheche_anis> #topic
<elacheche_anis> #topic Testing
<elacheche_anis> #subtopic Testing The test
<elacheche_anis> So this is a test for a subtopic as an other test
<elacheche_anis> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Mar  5 15:43:33 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-tn-meeting/2016/ubuntu-tn-meeting.2016-03-05-15.42.moin.txt
<elacheche_anis> Great :)
<nizarus> ce salon est encore vivant :p
<elacheche_anis> As you are always here, it'll be always alive :)
<elacheche_anis> It's just that it was missing meetingology.. And now it's here
<elacheche_anis> So Sabri will be able to use it's help to manage the next meeting
<nizarus> :)
